# Abandoned House. Solihull. Feb 2010



## velma (Feb 27, 2010)

Just an abandoned house we stumbled across in a street - odd how this one has just been left behind the bushes!


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 27, 2010)

What a weird looking house. And FIRE DAMAGE


----------



## zimbob (Feb 28, 2010)

Unusual,I would've thought a property like that would be too valuable to be left sitting in Solihull


----------



## Potter (Feb 28, 2010)

Very odd how it's been left like that.

Love the random toilet.


----------



## velma (Feb 28, 2010)

I know, its very odd just left in the middle of a street behind a lot of growth. I might investigate the upstairs at some point but we went without a torch or anything when stumbling across it. Lovely sized house though. 

Thanks for your comments  

V
x


----------



## Trudger (Mar 1, 2010)

lovely little house, what a shame. Can you PM me the address/road it's on ?


----------

